

Building and Monitoring the Department of Energy 100 gig network - rgeorge28
http://blog.wildpackets.com/2009/08/building-and-monitoring-the-department-of-energy-100-gig-network.html

======
iigs
_And even if you found the cards, current twisted pair cable only goes up to
20 gigs. To go higher than 20 gigs means re-cabling with fiber._

The same argument was made for gigabit ethernet and if I recall correctly
100mbit as well (I think we were all supposed to get ATM to the desktop back
then. I bet the problem is eventually solved again.

That said, the limiting factor with network capture is that hard drive speeds
have not remotely kept up with the explosive growth of network speeds. SSDs
are probably going to be the saving grace for this round.

------
sho
I want.

Is anyone here using 10GbE on the desktop yet? Can be home or work? I heard
one rich dude bragging about it earlier this year but still seems
prohibitively expensive for most people.

